# installing windows media player on a mac



## mikepee (Mar 15, 2008)

how the **** do i do it. please be specific with each step. i don't understand how to put into folders new downloads & stuff.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, please control the language, this is a family forum. Second, what version of OS X are you using? Safari is your web browser, not the OS. But as for media player, Microsoft doesn't have a current version of Media player for the Mac, they recommend that you use Flip4Mac. Just download it, and then run the installer and you will be set.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I have Windows Media Player on my Mac... I know it is a little weird because I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet. But I'm almost certain I got it off my Office 2004 install discs. If you don't have Office, do get Flip4Mac. I think (I'm not sure) the only downside is that you cant view a .wmv unless it is in a webpage. I always thought it was just a plug-in. But I could be wrong. If you don't have office you don't have any choice anyways.

And what are you saying about folders and downloads?

Edit: Oh, it looks like it is a plug-in for Quicktime so I guess you will be able to view a .wmv through Quicktime, not just Safari.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, there is a WMP for OS X, but it was released in 2003, and Microsoft has not updated it since. Instead they bought a share of Flip4Mac, making their Quicktime plugin that plays WM files a free download. You'll find that the plugin will play more files and work better then the old WMP for OS X.


----------

